# North Carolina Pet store?



## ThomasR (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm looking for a good pet store in North Carolina(not a big chain). It seems there are not really here. Does any one live in North Carolina that knows of a good pet store?

Thanks


----------



## jd61285 (Sep 3, 2011)

Where in NC are you looking?


----------



## Vader (Sep 3, 2011)

I know a bunch in Raleigh


----------



## ThomasR (Sep 4, 2011)

Maybe more near the charlotte area or raleigh would also be great


----------

